# Crab stuffed deviled eggs.



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2022)

After looking at. And drooling over 

 one eyed jack
 thread. I just knew I had to make these. It was too long of a time.
These are real easy to make. And taste amazing!
12 hard boiled eggs.
1/2 cup mayo
1 tsp yellow mustard. Or mustard of your choosing.
1 tsp lemon juice
2 tsp old bay. 
1 can lump crab meat.
Couple dashes hot sauce.






Ignore the horseradish. For some reason I thought that was in the recipe. After reviewing my notes. I found it wasn't.





Peeling the eggs. I even splurged and bought brown eggs. 5.00 a dozen geesh! The instant pot does these up perfect.
5 minutes under pressure
5 minutes normal release.
5 minutes in ice water.
Cut the eggs in half and remove the yokes.





Add all the ingredients and mix well.






Scoop into the eggs. And top with a piece of bacon. Yum!!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 12, 2022)

OK, going to have to add crab to a batch or ours now!  Nice!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 12, 2022)

Kicking deviled eggs up a couple notches there Steve, crab and bacon, looks absolutely delicious! RAY


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 12, 2022)

Those look amazing!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> OK, going to have to add crab to a batch or ours now!  Nice!


Lol! Thanks!


sawhorseray said:


> Kicking deviled eggs up a couple notches there Steve, crab and bacon, looks absolutely delicious! RAY


Thank you Ray!


Sven Svensson said:


> Those look amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 12, 2022)

! Thanks Steve! They look darn good! Definitely gonna have to try these!

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Apr 12, 2022)

Looks great Steve,  I think there would be a place for the horseradish in this dish?  I might have to make this with imitation crab.  Can't have the real stuff....especially with the price of an epipen these days!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 12, 2022)

Perfect timing Steve! These look great and just in time to add for Easter gathering! Thanks


----------



## Steve H (Apr 12, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> ! Thanks Steve! They look darn good! Definitely gonna have to try these!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!


clifish said:


> Looks great Steve,  I think there would be a place for the horseradish in this dish?  I might have to make this with imitation crab.  Can't have the real stuff....especially with the price of an epipen these days!


Thank you! That was what I was thinking too with the horseradish. But the recipe I had didn't include it. Though, I think a little wouldn't be bad at all.
Not sure about the imitation crab. Don't see why not though. I use it in a lot of recipes. Don't get me started with prices. Ann bought me 2 pounds of extra large King crab legs for our coming Fathers Day seafood feast. 50.00 a pound! WTH???? Stone crab claws are 21.00 a pound for mediums.


----------



## clifish (Apr 12, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Not sure about the imitation crab. Don't see why not though. I use it in a lot of recipes. Don't get me started with prices. Ann bought me 2 pounds of extra large King crab legs for our coming Fathers Day seafood feast. 50.00 a pound! WTH???? Stone crab claws are 21.00 a pound for mediums.


Ouch!,  Glad I can't eat those either.  I have done $25/lb for some fresh off the boat Ahi tuna steaks to cook on the griddle.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 12, 2022)

Took them up a notch!  They look great!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 12, 2022)

Oh boy, another that needs to be attempted. Thanks Steve !


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2022)

OMG Steve!
That is a keeper!
Gotta do it!
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 12, 2022)

Awesome! I’ve never had this, but it’s definitely on the list now! Great job… the bacon looks essential


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 12, 2022)

Looking good Steve.  I made them with crab, once.  The crab flavor got lost.  (Hard to do with egg), but there you have it.

Did you cook the crab first?  Thought I might try pan searing the crab in butter first.  Maybe have better results.

Point


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Took them up a notch!  They look great!


Thanks Brian!


Winterrider said:


> Oh boy, another that needs to be attempted. Thanks Steve !


You're welcome!


SmokinAl said:


> OMG Steve!
> That is a keeper!
> Gotta do it!
> Al


Thanks Al!


bauchjw said:


> Awesome! I’ve never had this, but it’s definitely on the list now! Great job… the bacon looks essential


Thank you! The bacon does go good with it. But where does bacon not go good with?!


one eyed jack said:


> Looking good Steve.  I made them with crab, once.  The crab flavor got lost.  (Hard to do with egg), but there you have it.
> 
> Did you cook the crab first?  Thought I might try pan searing the crab in butter first.  Maybe have better results.
> 
> Point


Thank you! No, this was canned already cooked crab. Just drained and added.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 13, 2022)

Steve H said:


> 1 can lump crab meat.


Seems canned crabmeat out of stock around here.  Might be time for a Dallas run.


----------



## xray (Apr 13, 2022)

Steve the 555 method is the only way we do eggs around here anymore.

Those deviled crab eggs look awesome and I’m not a big deviled egg guy, but I HAVE to make these for sure. I know my wife will love them! Bookmarking for future use.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 13, 2022)

Some good looking eggs there Steve. I'll have to keep crab meat in mind. The next time we make them.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice eggs. I know i could eat a few of em.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Ryan!
> 
> Thank you! That was what I was thinking too with the horseradish. But the recipe I had didn't include it. Though, I think a little wouldn't be bad at all.
> Not sure about the imitation crab. Don't see why not though. I use it in a lot of recipes. Don't get me started with prices. Ann bought me 2 pounds of extra large King crab legs for our coming Fathers Day seafood feast. 50.00 a pound! WTH???? Stone crab claws are 21.00 a pound for mediums.


I'm betting that is Awesome, Steve!!
I'd have to go with imitation crab meat.
See below @ $60 per pound!!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice job on the eggs, one of my favorites 
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Seems canned crabmeat out of stock around here.  Might be time for a Dallas run.


I had trouble finding it here fpr awhile. When it came back in stock I bought 5 cans normal. And 5 cans of lump crab meat. 


xray said:


> Steve the 555 method is the only way we do eggs around here anymore.
> 
> Those deviled crab eggs look awesome and I’m not a big deviled egg guy, but I HAVE to make these for sure. I know my wife will love them! Bookmarking for future use.


Thank you Joe! That's the only way I do hard boiled eggs now. Fool proof.


gmc2003 said:


> Some good looking eggs there Steve. I'll have to keep crab meat in mind. The next time we make them.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris!


BGKYSmoker said:


> Nice eggs. I know i could eat a few of em.


Thank you! They go fast!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm betting that is Awesome, Steve!!
> I'd have to go with imitation crab meat.
> See below @ $60 per pound!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks John! Yeah, I know. I did get a couple 1 pound cans from GFS for 24.00 each. Prices are getting insane!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2022)

tropics said:


> Nice job on the eggs, one of my favorites
> Richie


Thanks Richie!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 13, 2022)

xray said:


> Steve the 555 method is the only way we do eggs around here anymore.





Steve H said:


> Thank you Joe! That's the only way I do hard boiled eggs now. Fool proof.


Another great way is in the Sous Vide at 192 for 20 minutes.  They come up perfect and very easy to peel.  I had problems with the 555 in mine IP but everything took a lot longer.  I pretty sure not getting the right pressure.  I have a new 8 quart now that works great but have not tried the eggs in it.


----------



## clifish (Apr 13, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm betting that is Awesome, Steve!!
> I'd have to go with imitation crab meat.
> See below @ $60 per pound!!!
> 
> ...


I picked up the imitation crab in Weis's in Honesdale a few weeks ago, was not that expensive at all.  Made some low carb crab cakes and air fried them....they where awesome.  I have been meaning to post it up but got caught short on time lately.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice work Steve ! I got to make some eggs .


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 13, 2022)

Steve, those look and sound absolutely incredible!! I'd need at least a dozen just for myself. Thanks for sharing something that is gonna knock the socks off our guests at the next shindig we have.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Apr 13, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work Steve ! I got to make some eggs .


Thank you!


tx smoker said:


> Steve, those look and sound absolutely incredible!! I'd need at least a dozen just for myself. Thanks for sharing something that is gonna knock the socks off our guests at the next shindig we have.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 29, 2022)

OK Steve.  Its time!

Done.  Little sprinkle of red pepper.  Should go good with my mussels, oysters, snow and dungeness crab.  Tasty!


----------



## one eyed jack (May 29, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> OK Steve.  Its time!
> 
> Done.  Little sprinkle of red pepper.  Should go good with my oysters, snow and dungeness crab.  Tasty!
> 
> View attachment 633182


Looking good Brian.  That sounds like a fantastic seafood feast.

How about a picture of the whole spread?


----------



## Steve H (May 30, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> OK Steve.  Its time!
> 
> Done.  Little sprinkle of red pepper.  Should go good with my mussels, oysters, snow and dungeness crab.  Tasty!
> 
> View attachment 633182


They look better than mine. Great job!


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 30, 2022)

Steve , it seems I missed this first time around. Very nice
Now is that just one serving. lol. Does not seem like enough for everyone

David


----------



## Steve H (May 30, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Steve , it seems I missed this first time around. Very nice
> Now is that just one serving. lol. Does not seem like enough for everyone
> 
> David


lol! There was barely 2 servings!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 30, 2022)

Steve H said:


> They look better than mine. Great job!


I thought yours look better.  Guess I forgot the bacon.  This crab was pretty fine.


----------

